# [V] PC Games Hefte-Sammlung (incl. DVDs)  // diverse PC-Spiele (Hard-Copies)



## GenVaughn (11. April 2017)

Moin,
im Rahmen eines Umzugs muss ich etwas Platz schaffen. Daher biete ich hier an:
*
PC Games Hefte:*
- Ausgaben 4/1999 bis 12/2015  ; es fehlen die Hefte 09/2004, 10/2004, 6/2009, 09/2012
- weisen mitunter Gebrauchsspuren auf (Eselsohren, eingerissene Seiten, etc.), im Großen und Ganzen aber in gutem Zustand
- ab Ausgabe 06/2010 sind die Heft-CDs/DVDs vollständig (ohne Gewähr) vorhanden ; bei den früheren Jahrgängen fehlen einige ; bei Interesse bitte Jahrgang/Ausgabe erfragen
- Pappschuber gibt es auf Wunsch gratis dazu
- DVD-Hüllen mit Cover (wie im Bild) gibt es auf Wunsch gratis dazu
- *Komplett für EUR 50.00* oder *Einzelausgaben/-Jahrgänge gegen Gebot*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PC Spiele:*
- Total War: Shogun 2
- Total War: Rome
- Hearts of Iron 2
- Knights of Honor
- Der Pate 2
- Sin of a Solar Empire
- Sid Meier's Pirates!
- Hitman - Blood Money
- Dark Star One
- Max Payne 2
- Homefront
- Pro Evolution Soccer 6
- EA Fußball Manager 08
- Sim City Societies
- Anno 1404
- Anno 1503
- Tropico 3
- Tropico 1 + Paradise Island (Erweiterung)
- City Life
*Pro Spiel EUR 1.00 (Ausnahme: Shogun 2 für EUR 5.00)
Komplettpaket gegen Gebot.4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leere DVD-Hüllen, unbenutzt:
- EUR 0.10 pro Stück (mehrere Dutzend vorhanden)

Bilder sind teilweise gedreht und ich zu dumm das zu ändern.
Abholbar in Hamburg-Barmbek oder per Post (Versand zahlt Käufer)*


----------

